# 2002 sentra spec-v brake rotor replacement



## SpecV2.5 (Mar 30, 2009)

any special tools or tips needed to do so 

( my brakes are chattering ) so I know I need to change both rotors and pads 

I'm doing it myself 

thanks


----------



## SpecV2.5 (Mar 30, 2009)

do I need a torx socket for example 

I havn't done this job before


----------



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Sentra Pads + Rotors*

I don't know about a Spec 2.5, but on a 1.8S I needed a breaker bar to get the caliper bolts loose as they were very stubborn. Also you might have problems getting the rotor off the hub. I had to use a 2X4 and a hammer to get one of the rotors off as it was rusted on. Good luck.


----------

